# DetailersDomain.com 01 Porsche 911 Turbo - Bring it back to life.



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

This 01 Porsche 911 Turbo came to us need a lot of TLC, (its tracked and lives in Manhattan)

- clear film removal
- taxi cab paint transfer removal
- full paint correction
- full interior
- engine detail

I'm going to let the write up do it's job on this one.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Adam's Car Wash
- Decon with Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Compound - Menzerna FG400
- Final Polish - Sonax Nano Polish
- Last step - Auto Finesse Desire
- Inspection with Fenix, Brinkmann, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Interior:
- Complete interior steam cleaned
- Complete interior vac
- Vinyl/Plastics cleaned up
- Leather cleaned and condition

Products used

Links to products used -

Adam's Car Wash
Wolf's Decon Gel - Iron Remover
Stoner's Tarminator
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Menzerna FG400
Sonax Nano Polish 3/6
Auto Finesse Desire Premium Carnauba Wax
Adam's Super VRT
Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner
Auto Finesse Mercury Metal Polish

Interior
1Z einszett Plastic Deep Cleaner
1Z einszett ****pit
Leather Master Rapid S
Adam's Leather Conditioner

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes LHR75
Rupes BigFoot LHR 21ES Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes BigFoot LHR 15ES Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Uber Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Adam's Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior - Before








Clean up years of dirt, grime, and dead skin off the steering wheel




A nice improvement


Interior afters



Exterior before shots

























The Fenix TK35 was extremely helpful detecting paint imperfections


Prep - Clear film removal/Wheels/Tires/Decon/Autoscrub/Wash

Clear film was on the car since 2001 - it needed to be removed, it's job was done. (we used 7 cans of 3m adhesive remover on this job!)








Sonax Full Effect used to clean up the wheels



All Purpose used on the tires


Some agitation with a brush and we are pulling some dirt/grime/brake dust off the tires


Wheel wells getting hit with APC



Rinse



Wolf's Decon Gel


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

After we rinsed down the Decon Gel we moved on to pre soak with snow foam




Car was washed traditionally - 2 bucket method and we move on to NanoSkin Autoscrub


After the wash here is what the car looked like it almost appears if the car was sand blasted with zero gloss!


if you look closely you will see some marring left by the NanoSkin Autoscrub - Porsche paint = soft




Correction process - before/afters and 50/50 shots




50/50 of the front bumper



Close up


50/50 door shot


more 50/50 shots


50/50 of the rear brakelight


close up


rear taillights polished out to zero imperfections


closer shot


the hood was in bad shape, this car is tracked




Taxi cab paint transfer


Improvement after FG400 and Rupes BigFoot


Rupes BigFoot action shot


Rinse and blow dry with the Metro Air Force Blaster 8 hp



After compound and polishing
A nice improvement over what we started wtih




Sonax Polymer NetShield used as a last step


Finishing touches
Before shot of the lip spoiler 


After - using Pre Wow followed by Black Wow


Matted down


50/50 shot of the wipe blade - used Sonax Polymer NetShield


50/50 of the cowl - using Pre Wow followed by Black Wow


Close Up


Before shot of bumperettes


After


Matted down


Engine cleaned up and dressed with Adam's In and Out - a go to for engine dressing.


Afters




















We finally got some sun shots before the next down pour






Just a recap
Before


After


I hope you enjoyed this thread as much as we enjoyed this restoring this 911 Turbo!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing turnaround:thumb:


----------



## luca (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome job, Phil!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

That poor Porsche was in a bad way, great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Amazing job, thats a lovely outcome.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow that was wrecked:doublesho excellent turnaround now, hope the owner keeps it that way, somehow i doubt it, but crackin results all the same


----------

